# James Goumet: Formula 6



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with this stuff? I was going to order a bag this weekend.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Formula 6.... Anybody?.... No...?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I guess I'd Better order some and let you know how it is then!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

F6 used to be my Go To espresso. It can be great.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The current permutation contains Tunki at the top of the list so I already have very high hopes! Now you, with an opinion i hold in very high regard say that it's good.. well.. must be worth a try!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right, that is most of this weeks coffee budget spent! hope its good!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I haven't tried it in a year but it was a very decent blend. My tasting notes from the time say chocolatey, rich tea biscuit, slightly plummy. To me it was consistent and inoffensive, but lacked a memorable taste I got from Hasbean's Jabberwocky or Square Mile's blends. I'd buy again and I'd like to try again soon. A good blend for a cafe perhaps, but lacked an x factor that kept it from one of my all time favourites. I don't think I order enough from James Gourmet.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll let one and all know once ive tried it how it's tasting. Looking at its components it could well be amazing!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I prefer the Col Grumpy's Chapin blend myself, a bit dearer but nice flavour


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I can confirm that the current permutation of Formula 6 is very good indeed!

The Tunki component is very much it's driving force it would seem and it does make for a very balanced espresso all round, lots of chocolate, almond and vanilla with a nice mouthfeel(again i think owing to the Tunki). I have found though that this blend struggles a little to show its colours through milk with a 15g dose and I think an 18g basket would be very welcome right now.

Overall though it is a top quality coffee, maybe not as showstopping for me as the Extract Offerings(surprisingly though given that it does contain my very favorite single estate) I guess the most delicate of the Tunki flavours are perhaps beaten to the palate by the blends other components, not that this is a bad thing, it is a blend after all.

I really can see the vision and inspiration behind it and I think that it has been very cleverly put together indeed, the result is gorgeous but perhaps not as unique or as sensually exciting as some of the more exotic offerings I have been spoiled by fairly recently.

I do apologise for that last part sounding so sexual, I'm afraid it was for want of a better description!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Has anyone had a bag of the current version of this?

Im ready to order a kilo or two of something.


----------

